# My rabbit is missing



## Thor_8890_ (Aug 18, 2018)

My rabbit Thor has escaped from his house last night


----------



## Jess&Thumper (Aug 20, 2018)

SO SORRY!!! Do you know how he escaped???! Has he escaped before?? Is he housed inside your house/living quarters or outside??


----------



## Thor_8890_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Jess&Thumper
Yes I know how he got out . He dog in self out of his run and it's bad because INeighbour is moving so we can't check his garden. He is only 9 months old and he has never do it before. As I live in the countryside he may of been killed by a fox


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 21, 2018)

I am so sorry that Thor has escaped butbw this is the reason why rabbits should not be outdoors. They will look for any little crack to escape and escaping indoors is certainly better than outdoors


----------



## Bellamy+Lilah (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry this happened. I have had a couple escapes but have been incredibly blessed that they never ventured far away and I have always been able to find them and get them back. However these experiences have helped me learn how to better protect and guard against any future escapes or problems. Don't beat yourself up over anything like this because obviously it wasn't on purpose. Just take it as a learning experience and it makes you a better bunny mama. 

I had finished the bottom run of my big hutch and let the bunnies down to it, then over the span of about 2 days one female rabbit about 7-8 weeks old was able to get in and out whenever she pleased and it took me 2 days to figure out where she was getting out. I can't believe she didn't get eaten by neighborhood dogs that walk up and down the road every day all the time. I ended up blocking off all around the bottom edges of the run with bricks and big rocks so they couldn't get out. I am having to do that now with the playpen areas outside as well because they try to dig to each other's sides of the playpen.

I do understand the frustrations of having outdoor pet buns. It seems to me that it is unfair to assume blame to a pet owner who has their pets outside because sometimes the owner isn't the one that gets to decide if they live indoors or outdoors, myself included. Respect for bunny owners who aren't as blessed to have family members that are okay with bunnies living in the house with them is always appreciated.


----------



## Popsicles (Aug 24, 2018)

@Bam Bam some bunnies are much happier living outdoors, it isn’t always human preference. I’m sure Thor feels guilty enough, but it is a learning curve on how to adapt the enclosure for the future. @Thor_8890_ have you tried buying some humane rabbit traps, and putting a yummy treat in there to entice his return? I’m so sorry, you must be so upset, I am for you


----------



## Thor_8890_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Gladly we found he as some one found him and took him 2 hours from where I lived I was a little pissed but that but all that matters is he is home and safe


----------



## Buncake (Aug 29, 2018)

Thor_8890_ said:


> Gladly we found he as some one found him and took him 2 hours from where I lived I was a little pissed but that but all that matters is he is home and safe


Oh my god that is so good! I'm actually really happy for him! The poor bunny must've regretted it all the time. Please take good care of him and make sure it doesn't happen again. Best of luck.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm so glad he's safe and sound..these kind of stories don't always turn out so happy, hopefully he's learned his lesson..Thor is Gorgeous btw..absolutely stunning[emoji4]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2018)

Good to hear he's home.


----------

